# Color fading of XLPE insulation(Power Cable)



## AKMOHARANA2011 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dear All,

we have encountered a problem of fading of XLPE insulation colour (Red & Yellow) in a power cable laid in some site.We are manufacturing L.T. power cables (1.1 kV voltage grade). Recently we got a customer complaint regarding *fading of colour of Red & Yellow XLPE insulated cores* of a PVC sheathed armoured cable.Some of the cables were not exposed to direct sunlight.Generally we are using 0.2% master batch(colouring agent)in the insulation.Please give possible reasons for such fading of insulation colour .Can we take measures to prevent such fading?If so, then what precautions/measures to be taken?

Regards.

Ashok


----------

